# Physician Training/ Chart Review



## Jacoder (Feb 15, 2012)

We've been getting a lot of calls from companies who want to review our charts to determine how much our Physican documentation is lacking, and some are even offering to help educate our doctors. However, they are all pretty pricey. Is anyone going to venture out and train the physicians and staff yourself? Also, is anyone depending on free recources _only _such as CMS, AHIMA, AAPC, and other newsletters and articals?


----------



## NIENAJADLY (Feb 17, 2012)

*physician/staff training*

We have a large group (70+ docs, 100+ crnas) that we plan to train ourselves.  We'll also train the inhouse staff but the certified coders (we have 16) will have intensive training that we'll probably do through moderated webinars and seminars as well as some in-house training for certain portions of the icd-10 transition.


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm actually taking an ICD-10 class offered by the college I graduted from for free. I've volunteered to pass on what I learn, but I'm not sure if this is all the training we are going to get. We'll see what I'm able to get out of that class.


----------

